# Auckland or Papamoa?



## burridge (Feb 12, 2011)

HI my name is dan . My wife and I with our kids 16, 9, &7 are thinking of making a move to NZ and were wondering about jobs. She is a registered nurse and I have a degree in landscape architecture although I mostly buy small fixer up homes and refurbish to the mortgage them and rent them out. Are the possibilities open for those professions in the Pap. beach area. Or would we be better off nearer to Auk?
thanks again, for your posts you have already helped us with some of your info.


----------



## pingpong (Mar 9, 2010)

burridge said:


> HI my name is dan . My wife and I with our kids 16, 9, &7 are thinking of making a move to NZ and were wondering about jobs. She is a registered nurse and I have a degree in landscape architecture although I mostly buy small fixer up homes and refurbish to the mortgage them and rent them out. Are the possibilities open for those professions in the Pap. beach area. Or would we be better off nearer to Auk?
> thanks again, for your posts you have already helped us with some of your info.


If the jobs are there I would be really tempted by Papamoa - we found it a lovely area. We were hoping to be working in the Tauranga area but have the more relaxing beach lifestyle at Papomoa. Would think that there would be nursing jobs in the area - sorry dont know about landscape architecture. Will say that when we looked at house prices in Papamoa we weren't going to be able to afford what we wanted necessarily!!! What area of Auckland are you looking at?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

pingpong said:


> If the jobs are there I would be really tempted by Papamoa - we found it a lovely area. We were hoping to be working in the Tauranga area but have the more relaxing beach lifestyle at Papomoa. Would think that there would be nursing jobs in the area - sorry dont know about landscape architecture. Will say that when we looked at house prices in Papamoa we weren't going to be able to afford what we wanted necessarily!!! What area of Auckland are you looking at?


Papamoa every time - if you can find work. Auckland is a big city. Necessary for me as there aren't many places that have large computer departments in Papamoa!


----------



## burridge (Feb 12, 2011)

hi pingpong, 
Thanx for the insight, we are actually only beginning to research the move so, as far as 'what part of Auk. we are looking', i can't say. We are just testing the waters and feeling around before we make a decision. We would probably take a vacation or two to the area and scout the possibilities also. Firstly we would like to settle in a place that is more kid friendly and secondly people friendly. We enjoy community relations that sometimes is found more in smaller towns and/or more blue collar, or fishing, farming neighborhoods, etc. Not into the 'keeping up with the Jones' mentality, if you know what I mean. Although, just about anywhere on the island would likely have less of the dog eat dog , day to day, encounters that plague us now in New Orleans. Not to mention the concerns of threats from extremists, weakening economy, more and more disillusionment in the government.
Thank yuo for your response, Dan.


----------



## burridge (Feb 12, 2011)

*the city is not for us but Auk. is better than New Orleans I bet*

thanx for the reply topcat,
Yeah the city is probably not for us. We are now trying to leave the city of New Orleans. Although I wouldn't think that Auk. was very similar to our city in the manners which bother us, crime, inflation,lack of education, unfriendliness, and the occasional threat of islamic extremism, oh and the general lack of happiness in the people. We would more likely be happier in a community inspired area of fishermen, farming oriented,and generally more blue collar type neighborhood or region. One without the hustle and bustle of the '9 to 5', 'dog eat dog', 'keep up with the Jones' type mentality in the people who live there. We would rather live where people are generally happy to be where they are.
Your reply is appreciated and hope to hear from you again, Dan.


----------

